# Introduction



## JCC (Mar 12, 2013)

I am JCC, a mouse enthusiast who enjoys chess, sleeping and The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

